# zrace07's MKIII air ride thread



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

I've decided on the Air Lift kit through Bag Riders with Switchspeed analog management. I'll update this as often as I can.

*The wheels were on the car when I bought it *

*Car* (1995 Jetta GL 8v)

*Before*:























































*During*:























































CAI lul































































*After*:





































*Disclaimer* The badge is there to cover up the paint chip from taking off the GL badge :facepalm:









Most of my black interior is in the car now, minus the dash and carpet.













That's all folks. :thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes !


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Niiiice! I didn't know about the VR swap, but might as well since you've got an entire car to get parts from. :thumbup:

I take it you're going to do a 5 lug swap, that's why you're waiting to install the air?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

whew! Hurry up and get the isht on, the air is more dense down here with the rest of us!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

martin13 said:


> :thumbup:


:thumbup:



that_guy_bry said:


> Yes !


:beer:



reynolds9000 said:


> Niiiice! I didn't know about the VR swap, but might as well since you've got an entire car to get parts from. :thumbup: I take it you're going to do a 5 lug swap, that's why you're waiting to install the air?


Yeah man. That's what I was thinking. My buddy is going to help through it, so I can say I did it myself. :laugh: I am going to wait to do the 5 lug swap until later. Just another fish to fry I guess. I am waiting just because I don't want to have to deal with having it in when I'm doing the swap I guess.



Zorba2.0 said:


> whew! Hurry up and get the isht on, the air is more dense down here with the rest of us!


Haha... I am ready to get it in there.

________________________________

On a side note, today I received these in the mail today for the BBS. :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

cant wait to see the finished product zach :beer:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Jayy said:


> cant wait to see the finished product zach :beer:


Me too dude. I just need to get some parts to fix the VR6. Damn bridges that are higher than the roads.


----------



## vcampg (Aug 24, 2007)

oh ****!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

vcampg said:


> oh ****!


 I have your kit in my room bro, come pick it up.



volksturbogti said:


> In for this.
> Oh and i :heart: those wheels


Thanks man. I love them too. Got them for a GOD DAMN deal too. But this is what they looked like when I got them.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

volksturbogti said:


> Nice work. It looks like the person who owned them before you drove into the curb everyday.


Yeah pretty much. :thumbdown: Lame.



nap83 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:wave:


----------



## YooFatBoy (Jun 27, 2009)

following this


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

YooFatBoy said:


> following this


:thumbup: You around Lancaster?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

looking forward to seeing this go down


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I like what I see


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ben from RI said:


> looking forward to seeing this go down


The car? Me too... 



[email protected] said:


> I like what I see


:thumbup: :thumbup:

Question for you Will, where do you tap in for the gauges? I looked through the diagram and manual and didn't see anything. The only place I saw was the back of the manifold? Thanks.


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

zrace07 said:


> The car? Me too...


Very clever.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Oh yeah opcorn:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Put the 1/8" fittings where the plugs are on the opposite side of the manifold.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

jetta2289 said:


> Very clever.


:sly: I'm sly...



SuperBacon said:


> Oh yeah opcorn:






reynolds9000 said:


> Put the 1/8" fittings where the plugs are on the opposite side of the manifold.


:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> Put the 1/8" fittings where the plugs are on the opposite side of the manifold.


This


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

love the pinnas duder, keep up the good work:beer:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

wow legit same exact everything going in my car. from tank to bags. keeping an eye on this


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

Can't wait to see it finished. Wheels are going to look sick! love those wheels!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

too lazy to read the first post  but i do hope you'll be cutting while installing cause i want to see this thing on the ground with those wheels. 

this will be a site to see..

is it just me or do i wish that this mk3 is _red_? :laugh:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

gianni versace said:


> love the pinnas duder, keep up the good work:beer:


:thumbup: Thanks man



KyleRI said:


> wow legit same exact everything going in my car. from tank to bags. keeping an eye on this


Haha yeah man. Same car too. I posted in your thread. You, me, Reynolds.



1.8freee said:


> Can't wait to see it finished. Wheels are going to look sick! love those wheels!


Me too, I am glad I bought them 



nap83 said:


> too lazy to read the first post  but i do hope you'll be cutting while installing cause i want to see this thing on the ground with those wheels.
> 
> this will be a site to see..
> 
> is it just me or do i wish that this mk3 is _red_? :laugh:


Yes, I will be getting all the bells and whistles 

____________________________________________________

Here is a small update for today. I got off of work early tonight, so I decided to lay everything out, and start the process of figuring out where I want everything to go, etc.

*Edit* *Edit* *Edit* *Edit* *Edit*

I believe I have it figured out. Since I am not using the digital pressure switch the yellow "Comp 1" wire is irrelevant. I believe if I just power the pressure switch separately and plug it in where the "Comp 1" would go that would cover me.

I am going to do it like this.










Will this work?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

zrace07 said:


> This is how I was told to wire it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that diagram is right, you would put the red wire from the compressor on 87 and ground the compressor to the car, the yellow wire would go to 86 and the pressure sensor plugs into the harness on the switchspeed ecu. on the relay, 30 goes right to the battery and 87 goes to ground.

:beer:

*edit:








this diagram is for a dual compressor setup. ignore it, it will just confuse you lol *


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

martin13 said:


> if that diagram is right


I opted out of the digital pressure switch, that is why I am confused... I should have just got it, I didn't know it made things this much easier. Any other recommendations?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

looks good do work man :thumbup:

bump for semi local


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

95jetta17 said:


> looks good do work man :thumbup:
> 
> bump for semi local


Thanks dude :beer:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey man I got your PM and I will get back to you tonight! I opted out of the digital pressure switch as well so I was in the same boat as well. I just need to look at another diagram first. But looks like you have a nice set up going on! I can swing by this week or whenever the install starts and add an extra set of hands if you need someone!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

bagged_hag said:


> Hey man I got your PM and I will get back to you tonight! I opted out of the digital pressure switch as well so I was in the same boat as well. I just need to look at another diagram first. But looks like you have a nice set up going on! I can swing by this week or whenever the install starts and add an extra set of hands if you need someone!


Thanks man, I may need a hand Monday during the day, I will be building the box and bolting down the compressor and doing some of the final wiring...

Update:

Today I bolted down the ECU and manifold. I also removed the plugs on the manifold and installed the 1/8" quick connect fittings for the gauges. Here is a picture of what I accomplished today with the help of my main boy jetta2289.


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

It may not look like much, but it took some planning. :laugh:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

im getting jealous with all these accuair hoopla...


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

nap83 said:


> im getting jealous with all these accuair hoopla...


As you should! It's easily one of the most simplistic and awesome set ups you can buy on the market today! I loved mine and I know Zrace will love his!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

jetta2289 said:


> It may not look like much, but it took some planning. :laugh:


Three hours of planning, and one hour of installation...

:banghead: 



nap83 said:


> im getting jealous with all these accuair hoopla...


Get it, it is easy to install at least. I can't speak for use yet since I don't have it hooked up!



bagged_hag said:


> As you should! It's easily one of the most simplistic and awesome set ups you can buy on the market today! I loved mine and I know Zrace will love his!


I'm pumped..!

________________________________________

Update, I teflon'd all the fittings at work, then came home and installed them on the tank. I leak tested it with an unknown amount of PSI, but it held everything well. No hissing. :thumbup:

Pictures, because everyone loves pictures.




























Darn drainc0ck is hangs down too far. Looks like I'll have to raise the tank up a bit on install.









Later today if I don't take advantage of the nice weather, I'll probably finish up the rest of the wiring on the board, which is only adding the relay and wiring up the stuff that goes to it, and bolt down the compressor and wire that up as well. I have to draw out a schematic of the box I need to make and pick up the supplies. Things are still moving along nicely.

For the accessory line that I want to run, should I do an air hose reel mounted to the top of the box, or just run a short 3/8" line to a quick-connect that will be mounted near the trunk opening, then hide the air hose somewhere?


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

I wouldn't do the reel. Quick disconnect with a hose you can put on whenever is cleaner, imo.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I think one of those coiled pneumatic hoses with quick connects would be better than a reel. I think harbor freight has a pretty good length one on sale for less than $10 right now.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

jetta2289 said:


> I wouldn't do the reel. Quick disconnect with a hose you can put on whenever is cleaner, imo.


That's what I was leaning towards.



reynolds9000 said:


> I think one of those coiled pneumatic hoses with quick connects would be better than a reel. I think harbor freight has a pretty good length one on sale for less than $10 right now.


I love Harbor Freight! Might have to check it out. :thumbup:

I am getting all of my stuff out now to start wiring the relay and compressor. Update later!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Today I basically finished the layout of all the parts.

Tomorrow I have off, so I should accomplish a lot.

On the list:



Build box
Mount tank on top
Run "intake" for compressor
Connect compressor to tank
Run interior wires to dash
Ground compressor and relay


The layout









My box will be similar in design as this. The board with all the stuff on it will drop right in









Anyone know what this does? It came with my kit and I have no idea where it goes









:thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

its a replacement air filter ,goes on the intake side of compressor in that little grey thing that you dont have lol . that nipple comes out tho and it screws in there.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

x2 with bry here :thumbup:

and yeah, im contemplating accuair... i love my manual setup but not when people are in the car :laugh:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

nap83 said:


> x2 with bry here :thumbup:
> 
> and yeah, im contemplating accuair... i love my manual setup but not when people are in the car :laugh:


Haha I know that feeling nap, the height was always hard to get right when I had my manual set up too! However, the E-level is significantly more expensive then what Zach is using. Also it's about 10 times harder to install. Ask me how I know (I've had both set ups :laugh. But what Zach is using is the switch speed which is the same thing as a manual set up, just with digital components and pre-set heights. However weight will throw off those preset heights. With the E-level, the height is ALWAYS the same due to the height level sensing units. It's an awesome set up, just hard to get it right! 

Didn't mean to thread jack Zach, but the progress looks awesome! Let me know if you need a hand tomorrow. I SHOULD be available, just not 100% sure yet.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

hah, sorry zach! yeah... thought the e-level and accuair was the other way around in regards to how it works. woops.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Darn drainc0ck is hangs down too far. Looks like I'll have to raise the tank up a bit on install.










Sorry i shoulda quoted this but i had the same problem yesterday dude. I took a 1/4 ply piece under each leg and it was just enough to clear :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

that_guy_bry said:


> its a replacement air filter ,goes on the intake side of compressor in that little grey thing that you dont have lol . that nipple comes out tho and it screws in there.


That's what I was thinking, thanks! :thumbup:



nap83 said:


> x2 with bry here :thumbup:
> 
> and yeah, im contemplating accuair... i love my manual setup but not when people are in the car :laugh:


Do it, it's literally plug-in...!



bagged_hag said:


> Didn't mean to thread jack Zach, but the progress looks awesome! Let me know if you need a hand tomorrow. I SHOULD be available, just not 100% sure yet.


No big deal man. You said after 7P, right?



nap83 said:


> hah, sorry zach! yeah... thought the e-level and accuair was the other way around in regards to how it works. woops.






KyleRI said:


> Sorry i shoulda quoted this but i had the same problem yesterday dude. I took a 1/4 ply piece under each leg and it was just enough to clear :thumbup:


Yeah I saw in your thread you had the same issue. I have some of that haggard particle board left, so I'll use that up :thumbup: Thanks


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Funny how me and you are literally doing the same thing at pretty much the same pace. 

Last person to finish owes the other one a :beer: at H20? Haha.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

KyleRI said:


> Funny how me and you are literally doing the same thing at pretty much the same pace.
> 
> Last person to finish owes the other one a :beer: at H20? Haha.


how about the first one to finish with a working system? :laugh:


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

KyleRI said:


> Funny how me and you are literally doing the same thing at pretty much the same pace.
> 
> Last person to finish owes the other one a :beer: at H20? Haha.


yeah its a contest to see who gets done first and lays frame  so do work


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

> No big deal man. You said after 7P, right?


Yep just let me know, I think i might be hitting up the gym after class, but either way shoot me a text


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

KyleRI said:


> Funny how me and you are literally doing the same thing at pretty much the same pace.
> 
> Last person to finish owes the other one a :beer: at H20? Haha.


Haha, You are way ahead of me!



SuperBacon said:


> how about the first one to finish with a working system? :laugh:


Lolz



95jetta17 said:


> yeah its a contest to see who gets done first and lays frame  so do work


:beer: :thumbup:



bagged_hag said:


> Yep just let me know, I think i might be hitting up the gym after class, but either way shoot me a text


Sounds good. :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

The system has been tested with a power source and is in working condition. On to making the box tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Update: 

Box is half way complete. I have yet to cover it in material and install hinges to the top and drill a hole for the compressor and pressure switch on top. It isn't the nicest things by any means, but it'll do for now :laugh: 

On to the pictures: 














































Not straight


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Addition to my last post, I did a compressor test fit on top like I wanted to. It appears it hangs off the edge off center and I will have to put an elbow on the water trap to get it to sit like I want it to.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

looking great man


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

SuperBacon said:


> looking great man


 :thumbup: 

Going to pick up the fabric and other bits now.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

im giddy.


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

Keep it up, BRO. :thumbup: 

I wish I could be home to build / use the electric impact gun.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

i like what im seeing


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

nap83 said:


> im giddy.


 eace: 



jetta2289 said:


> Keep it up, BRO. :thumbup:
> 
> I wish I could be home to build / use the electric impact gun.


 



 The Chicago Electric puts this thing to shame... 

Super-duper high output!! 

It activates da LED light, when you're stealing rimz at night!!! 

You can also remove da lug nuts when da car is on da ground  



Jayy said:


> i like what im seeing


 I'm ready to be done already..! 

__________________________________________________ 

Update: 

I never ended up going to pick up cloth yesterday, and I forgot half of the stuff I needed at Lowes, so my progress was very minimal today. 

I fixed some wiring issues that I came across, I was using the manifold for the ECU ground, so I ran that to the relay ground, actually worked out pretty nice. 









I made a CAI for the compressor  









Made the tank spacers and laid it all out on the top of my box and drilled accordingly. 









Made the accessory line ball valve attachment (To prevent the compressor having to fill this line with air when not in use) 

Updated views of the overall setup (Looks crooked, and probably is because the plywood was all bent and ****.) :banghead: 










I'm thinking that I am going to swap the "bike fitting" and the plug. 


















I need to pick up some hardware tomorrow to mount the tank including hinges and lock for the box, fabric to cover the box, and I think I am going to follow Kyle on the distributor block idea for the power wire so I'll pick one of those up too. Hopefully another update coming tomorrow. :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the motivation, the goal is still to have it complete by this weekend, then drink some :beer:


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

Looking really good. :thumbup:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

You keeping your spare tire? Just wondering cause that thing looks heavy! Props though, getting closer :thumbup:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Looking good Zach! That "CAI" for your compressor is actually not needed. Being that the box is staying in your car and the filter part is as well it would make no difference as to whether the filter was straight on the back of the compressor or outside the box like that. Granted it will be much cooler outside the box, the compressor doesn't need cool air to operate properly. But I must admit it looks sweet! :laugh: I know that if you run the filter to the outside of the car it actually helps significantly reduce the noise of the compressor! But the way you have it now is A-okay! :thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

A Bud light will do :laugh: :thumbup: 










I'm far from being 100% done though. But then again, with air, i feel like your NEVER done.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

bagged_hag said:


> Looking good Zach!


 Ha, yeah I knew it wasn't needed. I just figured I would do it because I was bored and needed something else to do with the box  

What are you up to this weekend? I could use some help with running air lines and wiring!! :thumbup: 



KyleRI said:


> A Bud light will do :laugh: :thumbup:


 Haha, very funny! Looking good. Got a side shot of the car? Mine _should_ be done this weekend.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> Haha, very funny! Looking good. Got a side shot of the car? Mine _should_ be done this weekend.


 Yeah check in my thread I think I put one up. Your ganna be so impressed with the ride on these struts. And the management is unbelievable. I was changing my valve speeds around today. The controller gives you a light demo of how fast the valves burst. Literally in love with everything. Even though I have a tank leak somewhere. I pulled up to a low spot in my driveway and I'm laying exhaust guard, frame in multiple spots, and driverside rocker. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

KyleRI said:


> Yeah check in my thread I think I put one up. Your ganna be so impressed with the ride on these struts. And the management is unbelievable. I was changing my valve speeds around today. The controller gives you a light demo of how fast the valves burst. Literally in love with everything. Even though I have a tank leak somewhere. I pulled up to a low spot in my driveway and I'm laying exhaust guard, frame in multiple spots, and driverside rocker. Can't get enough of it.


 Cool stuff man. I can't wait. I am hoping to have it complete this weekend. If not complete, I at least want to run the air lines and wiring, then install the suspension components Wednesday. :thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Keep up the good work. Are you running your lines through the cabin or under the car? If you run them through the car, hit me up. I have the easiest way to do it. :thumbup: 

Cant wait to see another update!


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

KyleRI said:


> Keep up the good work. Are you running your lines through the cabin or under the car? If you run them through the car, hit me up. I have the easiest way to do it. :thumbup:
> 
> Cant wait to see another update!


 Zach I would like to know this as well. I ran my air lines under the car and from dealing with that experience I would say listen to the other Kyle and find out where to run them through the car! It will save you many headaches and you won't have to worry about rocks or road debris puncturing a line! 

So Kyle, please inform me and Zach where you ran your lines. Being that I will most likely be helping him run the lines I would like to know where they are going!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

KyleRI said:


> I have the easiest way to do it. :thumbup:
> 
> Cant wait to see another update!


 Me too, haha. I have been procrastinating so badly on covering the box. Night shift sucks. :thumbdown: 

MoAr info on the lines please! 



bagged_hag said:


> Being that I will most likely be helping him run the lines I would like to know where they are going!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> MoAr info on the lines please!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 
Ill have pictures in a few hours, just got home from class, found 3 tank leaks, dealing with getting those ports off the manifold open now then fixing the lines and running them through the right holes into the wheel wells. :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

KyleRI said:


> Ill have pictures in a few hours, just got home from class, found 3 tank leaks, dealing with getting those ports off the manifold open now then fixing the lines and running them through the right holes into the wheel wells. :thumbup:


 Sweet :beer: 

I'm about 40% complete with covering the box. :thumbup: Pics to follow of course.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Box is finished. It's pretty haggard, but whatever. Here it is. 










It BARELY fits in there (That's what she said). 










Yeah, the handle is crooked :facepalm: 

Time to run some electrical lines :thumbup:


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Good update! I think the box looks good, personally. You can always redo it if you get bored. I've been meaning to redo mine, but there aren't enough hours in the day! I need to buy a 6 pack and get to work.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good:thumbup: I ran my lines through the car, pretty easy. My kit came with just enough line to reach where I wanted.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

you're too much of a perfectionist! the box looks damn good!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

jetta2289 said:


> :thumbup:


 :snowcool: 



reynolds9000 said:


> Good update! I think the box looks good, personally. You can always redo it if you get bored. I've been meaning to redo mine, but there aren't enough hours in the day! I need to buy a 6 pack and get to work.


 Thanks man. Up close and in person it's a different story  You'll get to it sometime. It is quite an endeavor! 



Zorba2.0 said:


> Looking good:thumbup: I ran my lines through the car, pretty easy. My kit came with just enough line to reach where I wanted.


 Thanks man. Yeah I hope to figure all that out tomorrow. I hope to have it complete Sunday. :thumbup: 



nap83 said:


> you're too much of a perfectionist! the box looks damn good!


 Ha, thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

_________________________________________________ 

Update: 

I laid out all the wiring in the car this time and tested it with the ground point I wanted to use. Thankfully it all worked. I need to pick up a toggle switch tomorrow to run for the on/off rather than the ignition. I just don't want to hack up my wiring if I don't have to. 

I finalized the wiring in the box shown here (Added distribution block *(MUCH, MUCH EASIER, looks 100x better)*. 

The rats nest in the corner is stuff I need to run yet. That is for tomorrow. 









Like I said when I replied to nap83, I hope to have it complete by Sunday. It's going to be a long day... ZzzzZZzZzzzzZZZzz 

eace:


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

Updates????


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I never thought about securing the 4g wire to that little clip. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Getting to work on your car at the Firehouse garage? Thats no fair!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

jetta2289 said:


> Updates????


 :sly: 



reynolds9000 said:


> I never thought about securing the 4g wire to that little clip. Thanks for the idea.


  :thumbup: 



Zorba2.0 said:


> Getting to work on your car at the Firehouse garage? Thats no fair!


 Haha. Yeah I enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

zrace07 said:


> :sly:


 jk, bro.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

sunday, bloody sunday. 

i hope your next update is the car meeting the ground. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I support that statement.:thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

nap83 said:


> sunday, bloody sunday.
> 
> i hope your next update is the car meeting the ground. :beer::thumbup:


 Doing the rear lines now, and then the struts. Depending on how late you guys stay up, it will be done before 07:00, I know that much ha. 



reynolds9000 said:


> I support that statement.:thumbup:


 See above!!!!111!1 

PS: Thanks to Kyle (Bagged_Hag) for the help today  :thumbup:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

zrace07 said:


> Doing the rear lines now, and then the struts. Depending on how late you guys stay up, it will be done before 07:00, I know that much ha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm glad to see you made more progress Zach! Sorry I wasn't able to hang around a little bit longer and get those lines sorted out with you. I'm just glad my electrical genius came into play! Lol. I am looking forward to your next post hopefully being full of pics!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

bagged_hag said:


> I'm glad to see you made more progress Zach! Sorry I wasn't able to hang around a little bit longer and get those lines sorted out with you. I'm just glad my electrical genius came into play! Lol. I am looking forward to your next post hopefully being full of pics!


 No problem man, and thanks again for bringing your electrical knowledge! Damn switches. I had to do the front lines twice because I didn't make them the same length  :banghead: :screwy: 

I'm a retard. Anyway, it's all good now. I just need to install the bags and plug the gauges and controller in, and we're ready to go up and down. 

Pending no leaks of course :fingers crossed: 

eace:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Thats good! All the hard stuff is over with now. And yeah that switch issue was confusing me for awhile too. I am pretty sure all the fittings I put on the bags should be good. So there shouldn't be any leakage there :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

bagged_hag said:


> Thats good! All the hard stuff is over with now. And yeah that switch issue was confusing me for awhile too. I am pretty sure all the fittings I put on the bags should be good. So there shouldn't be any leakage there :thumbup:


 Sweet man. Yeah, no leaks. However, I hooked up all four bags to the system without being on the car, and nothing happens. The compressor pressurized the tank and shut off, but when I press the buttons nothing happens? 

 

Help


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Hmm, that's a little bit odd. So the compressor and switch for that still works, and the pressure switch is cutting it off when it's supposed to. You remember that yellow wire you didn't have wired up, that might need to go to the distribution block too because I think that's actually the power for the ECU part of the Accu Air. Try stipping the end of it and just giving it power and see if the lights on the swtich show up, if they do then you will be back in business


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll test it out and see what happens. Thanks for the quick / late night reply!!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Fail... Here is how I wired it VS the wiring diagram. 

Me (Sorry for huge picture, MS Paint blows 









Them 









:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Zach, it's your grounds. There is no way that the manifold is grounded with the ground bolted onto itself UNLESS you had the bolts holding the manifold down bolted through the body of the car, which you don't. So you will need to remove that ground and run it to the factory ground and then also take the ground from the ECU that you have connected to the one on the relay and seperate them and run the ECU ground to the factory point also!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

bagged_hag said:


> Hey Zach, it's your grounds. There is no way that the manifold is grounded with the ground bolted onto itself UNLESS you had the bolts holding the manifold down bolted through the body of the car, which you don't. So you will need to remove that ground and run it to the factory ground and then also take the ground from the ECU that you have connected to the one on the relay and seperate them and run the ECU ground to the factory point also!


 ^this! like i said there is no power going to the manifold thats why nothing is happening when you hit the buttons


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

its so close to beening down i can almost see pics. 

hey zrace07 you got some good help kyle is a good dude :thumbup:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

95jetta17 said:


> its so close to beening down i can almost see pics.
> 
> hey zrace07 you got some good help kyle is a good dude :thumbup:


 Thanks brady :thumbup::beer: 

Zach, work out those grounding issues and I think the system should wake up. I don't know why it didn't occur to me yesterday but that seems like the likely culprit to your situation being that only the controller and ECU isn't getting any power and those are the two grounds that currently aren't grounded


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

bagged_hag said:


> Hey Zach, it's your grounds. There is no way that the manifold is grounded with the ground bolted onto itself UNLESS you had the bolts holding the manifold down bolted through the body of the car, which you don't. So you will need to remove that ground and run it to the factory ground and then also take the ground from the ECU that you have connected to the one on the relay and seperate them and run the ECU ground to the factory point also!





Jayy said:


> ^this! like i said there is no power going to the manifold thats why nothing is happening when you hit the buttons





95jetta17 said:


> its so close to beening down i can almost see pics.
> 
> hey zrace07 you got some good help kyle is a good dude :thumbup:





bagged_hag said:


> Thanks brady :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Zach, work out those grounding issues and I think the system should wake up. I don't know why it didn't occur to me yesterday but that seems like the likely culprit to your situation being that only the controller and ECU isn't getting any power and those are the two grounds that currently aren't grounded


 I think you guys are right and it can only make sense. 

I didn't end up getting it dome last night because I was doing this: 










And this: 










On 2 hours of sleep. It was a busy night. :banghead: :facepalm: 

Wednesday morning after work I'm hitting that sh!t hard and should be done! Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

why are you lighting people's houses on fire? It's not their fault you wired it up incorrectly! 

Just kidding of course, thanks for being a fireman, you guys put my audi out (not YOU but people like you):thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

It's DEFINITELY a ground that's causing your issue, like everyone else said. When i first installed my management, i had the same problem.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Dam Zach two in one night? I'm sure those calls lasted a lot longer then the ones on Sunday! But yeah once the grounds are sorted out you should be going up and down before you know it :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Zorba2.0 said:


> why are you lighting people's houses on fire? It's not their fault you wired it up incorrectly!
> 
> Just kidding of course, thanks for being a fireman, you guys put my audi out (not YOU but people like you):thumbup:


 Some firemen are cool, most of them are douche bags :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Pics of the Audi?  



reynolds9000 said:


> It's DEFINITELY a ground that's causing your issue, like everyone else said. When i first installed my management, i had the same problem.


 Very good to hear. I mean, sorry it happened to you too but ya know! 



bagged_hag said:


> Dam Zach two in one night? I'm sure those calls lasted a lot longer then the ones on Sunday! But yeah once the grounds are sorted out you should be going up and down before you know it :thumbup:


 Yeah dude. And no sleep in between! I'm ready to get it done. Looks like if you want to help out Wednesday you can stop over. I'll probably start in the morning as soon as I can get someone to pull the engine out. :thumbup: 

I heard you met my boy C.J. last night too... We go back to da 8fth grade yo.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

PO had put on an aftermarket washer fluid heater. These came factory on some GM cars till they started catching fire due to a bad ground....


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Man, that sucks. I would have kept that front wheel as a souvenir for sure! 



Zorba2.0 said:


>


 Lol, he's on air. Pansy! The Halligan bar hood prop is a neat trick though. :thumbup:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

zrace07 said:


> I heard you met my boy C.J. last night too... We go back to da 8fth grade yo.


 Yeah man I met him last night at Jacks. Seems like a cool kid. But yeah let me know how it's going on wednesday and if you need me too and I'm available I will stop on over :thumbup:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

zrace07 said:


> Lol, he's on air. Pansy! The Halligan bar hood prop is a neat trick though. :thumbup:


 I kept the front grille and the molten intercooler piece. It smelled so rank of melted plastic in my driveway for weeks!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

bagged_hag said:


> Yeah man I met him last night at Jacks. Seems like a cool kid. But yeah let me know how it's going on wednesday and if you need me too and I'm available I will stop on over :thumbup:


 :thumbup: 

I woke up just now, and have to be at a work dinner gathering at 7:00. I don't think I will start anything before I leave. I might fix the wiring quick, then install the suspension when I get home. 



Zorba2.0 said:


> I kept the front grille and the molten intercooler piece. It smelled so rank of melted plastic in my driveway for weeks!


 :laugh: Luckily the smell that we're left with on our PPE and equipment smells nice. :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Another day wasted by myself. I could have had it done, but I decided sleeping all day would be a better decision. Damn night shift and 12 hour shifts. :thumbdown:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> Another day wasted by myself. I could have had it done, but I decided sleeping all day would be a better decision. Damn night shift and 12 hour shifts. :thumbdown:


 it happens dude. KEEP GOING THOUGH. trust me its so worth it when your done! i put nearly 500miles on my car this past week. loved every mile of it!


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

zrace07 said:


> Another day wasted by myself. I could have had it done, but I decided sleeping all day would be a better decision. Damn night shift and 12 hour shifts. :thumbdown:


 Hey we all have those kinds of days. Sometimes your body tells you when you need the sleep and you of course don't argue so every now and again a wasted day isn't always a bad thing. But keep on going with it and get it wrapped up this weekend!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

KyleRI said:


> it happens dude. KEEP GOING THOUGH. trust me its so worth it when your done! i put nearly 500miles on my car this past week. loved every mile of it!





bagged_hag said:


> Hey we all have those kinds of days. Sometimes your body tells you when you need the sleep and you of course don't argue so every now and again a wasted day isn't always a bad thing. But keep on going with it and get it wrapped up this weekend!


 I hear ya guys. I am hoping the ground wire is the trick for this thing. We'll find out in a few hours. It _should_ be done by the end of today as long as I don't run into any snags with the suspension swap.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Dont worry, spring isnt quite here yet. You live in PA so it cant be that warm yet


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Zorba2.0 said:


> Dont worry, spring isnt quite here yet. You live in PA so it cant be that warm yet


 Haha your right it's not all the warm. Last week, we had 60's and 70's weather. This week its back down into the 40's and rainy/snowing in some parts. 

And to zach, the ground wire won't take you more then about 5 minutes to set up. Also it has to be the issue. It's impossibe to ground something (like the manifold) through wood. Wood has no conductivity to transfer the charge into the actual ground. Secondly the ECU right now technically isn't grounded either. You more or less made a closed loop ground which won't do anything either. You will need to run both the manifold and ECU grounds to the factory spot and you should be getting low soon. Secondly, the suspension swap (as long as the lines are already ran) is just as easy as putting in coils. Also, DON'T FORGET TO CHECK YOUR CLEARANCES ON THE TIRES! Remember you don't want a blow out like I had!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Definitely some sage advice on checking for wheel to bag clearance. Make sure your lines are clear too. I've rubbed through my rear passenger and front passenger line, but at different time. One was at work, so no big deal, but the other was doing about 50mph on a highway and all the sudden i went from 30psi to 0psi in a second. I was able to pull off into a grocery store, thankfully. It cost me $100 to have my car towed, and $0 to fix the line.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah that too. Just make sure everything is nice and tidy and in place where it should be. If you are running it through the grommets already in place on the strut towers then they should be out of the way to begin with. Also, since the mk3 struts rotate in a turn, make sure that at full lock either way the line is overstretched and might tear.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for all of the advice. I am just waiting for the garage to warm up so I can start. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

I grounded all my stuff under the back seats. Always worked for my audio stuff, seems to work fine with air stuff too.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

There is a factory ground with a screw right next to the drivers side tail light assembly. 

The ground was definitely the issue, this bitch spits hot fire now. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Thanks for the help and I will have pictures shortly as soon as I swap the suspension. :beer:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

zrace07 said:


> There is a factory ground with a screw right next to the drivers side tail light assembly.
> 
> The ground was definitely the issue, this bitch spits hot fire now. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the help and I will have pictures shortly as soon as I swap the suspension. :beer:


 That's what I like to hear! Get that bitch on the ground and let us see some pictures. Also I need to drive/ride in your car soon so I can compare the bombers to the Air Lifts. I expect pictures tonight! :laugh:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

bagged_hag said:


> That's what I like to hear! Get that bitch on the ground and let us see some pictures. Also I need to drive/ride in your car soon so I can compare the bombers to the Air Lifts. I expect pictures tonight! :laugh:


 They are going in as we speak. I forgot the early suspension has that ghey nut on the shock that is like the two prong thinger. I had to dremel a 14mm socket to make it


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

Rumor has it the fronts are in...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

jetta2289 said:


> Rumor has it the fronts are in...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 



reynolds9000 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


 Old school LG flip phone picture because I don't feel like getting the DSLR out. :beer: Damn, I need that frame notch ASAP!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

UH OH!!!  

I can't believe you didn't do a pre-emptive notch. I expected more from you, and your super meticulous ways. :laugh:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

nice and once that frame is notched it will see nicer :beer:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

The fronts are starting to piss me off. I put the bushing/bearing combo down, then the barrel nut with the "grooves" on it, and the bushing still spins when I turn. Any suggestions?


----------



## mk3dream (Oct 12, 2008)

looks great bro keep up the hustle ic:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

mk3dream said:


> looks great bro keep up the hustle ic:


 :beer: 
* 
COMPLETE* 

Pictures after I clean up this ridiculously messy garage 

Thanks to everyone that helped me though 



Matt "EDDJ" Oliver (jetta2289) 

Kyle (bagged_hag) 

Sam (SuperBacon) 

I never got your name, ha (reynolds9000) 

nap83 

Zorba2.0 

Jayy (Jayy) lolz 

KyleRI 

 

:snowcool:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool, glad you got them in! You using the 4 cylinder setup? I havent seen those strut mounts in a long time so not sure what nut you are talking about.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Zorba2.0 said:


> Cool, glad you got them in! You using the 4 cylinder setup? I havent seen those strut mounts in a long time so not sure what nut you are talking about.


 Yeah I figured it out. I guess I didn't stare at the directions long enough. :screwy:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

How are the rears for leaks Zach? Leak free. And there better be pictures in the next 10 minutes! :laugh:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

bagged_hag said:


> How are the rears for leaks Zach? Leak free. And there better be pictures in the next 10 minutes! :laugh:


 All good :beer: 

PICS 





































I need notches and rolling and stuff.


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Money :thumbup: If only you could bolt-on notches :laugh:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

jetta2289 said:


> :beer:


 We need to :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: next time you are home. 



Zorba2.0 said:


> Money :thumbup: If only you could bolt-on notches :laugh:


 Yeah, I wish. HA. 







What you bros know about sick alloys Motegi style?


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Zorba2.0 said:


> Money :thumbup: If only you could bolt-on notches :laugh:


 Ask and you shall recieve :laugh: 

http://www.thatwebsitecompany.com/product/DD10 


It looks awesome Zach! This weekend you should pull out the fender liners. It will sit lower for sure. I can tell right now they are holding you up in the front. Then next would be frame notch/minor trimming! But it looks great and I am glad all the fittings I put in are leak free! Shows I know what I am doing now :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

bagged_hag said:


> Ask and you shall recieve :laugh:
> 
> http://www.thatwebsitecompany.com/product/DD10
> 
> ...


 Haha, that bolt on notch is hilarious. Thanks dude, and thanks again for your help :thumbup: 

We'll do some more mods sometime for sure. When is the next Jack's GTG? I am sure Matt Oliver would want to be in attendance for that one. :beer::beer:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

zrace07 said:


> Haha, that bolt on notch is hilarious. Thanks dude, and thanks again for your help :thumbup:
> 
> We'll do some more mods sometime for sure. When is the next Jack's GTG? I am sure Matt Oliver would want to be in attendance for that one. :beer::beer:


 The next Jacks gathering is two mondays from now on april 4th. I'm not exactly sure if I will be attending the next one or not. But I should be. 

Have you taken the car out for a drive yet? Did that front strut bushing noise subside?


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

bagged_hag said:


> The next Jacks gathering is two mondays from now on april 4th. I'm not exactly sure if I will be attending the next one or not. But I should be.
> 
> Have you taken the car out for a drive yet? Did that front strut bushing noise subside?


 Man, it is every Monday I work. Oh well. I did, and unfortunately, no. I'm just going to swap in the VR6 ones when I get the chance. Those mounts have like 3k on them too :thumbup:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

zrace07 said:


> Man, it is every Monday I work. Oh well. I did, and unfortunately, no. I'm just going to swap in the VR6 ones when I get the chance. Those mounts have like 3k on them too :thumbup:


 Yeah the plan was every other monday. Maybe we could make special arrangements for you to attend! And yeah deff swap over those other mounts. That should solve your problem


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

bagged_hag said:


> Yeah the plan was every other monday. Maybe we could make special arrangements for you to attend! And yeah deff swap over those other mounts. That should solve your problem


 For sure. I asked in the local thread to change it :laugh:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Haha I just got done responding to that post in the locals thread. But back on track, I am glad I was able to help you out with the air ride. I wish I would've been able to stop over more often and hang out for longer tonight. But unfortunately with school and trying to move cars I am being hard pressed for time. But I am glad you got it done! :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 

Me too man. Still have some tweaking to do, but it's all over with. 

WHEW.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

YUS!!! 

Another mk3 successfully on air.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> YUS!!!
> 
> Another mk3 successfully on air.


 :thumbup: 

By the time H2O rolls around, all my notching will be complete, I hope. 

My car + your car + Kyle's car = Epic photo opportunity.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

zrace07 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> By the time H2O rolls around, all my notching will be complete, I hope.
> 
> My car + your car + Kyle's car = Epic photo opportunity.


 Too bad I sold the GTI :thumbdown:


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

looks good man


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> By the time H2O rolls around, all my notching will be complete, I hope.
> 
> My car + your car + Kyle's car = Epic photo opportunity.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

zrace07 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> By the time H2O rolls around, all my notching will be complete, I hope.
> 
> My car + your car + Kyle's car = Epic photo opportunity.


 what am i chopped liver?


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> By the time H2O rolls around, all my notching will be complete, I hope.
> 
> My car + your car + Kyle's car = Epic photo opportunity.


 haha although ill be doing more than one shoot at h20, the three of us defiantly need to do a photoshoot. 

Code name: Shamrock. :laugh:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

bagged_hag said:


> Too bad I sold the GTI :thumbdown:


 :screwy: :laugh: 



95jetta17 said:


> looks good man


 Thanks! :beer: 


Jayy said:


>


 I meant it the way I did because we all have sequoia Jettas! :heart: 



SuperBacon said:


> what am i chopped liver?


 See above! :heart: 



KyleRI said:


> haha although ill be doing more than one shoot at h20, the three of us defiantly need to do a photoshoot.
> 
> Code name: Shamrock. :laugh:


 Haha. Three of a kind!


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> I meant it the way I did because we all have sequoia Jettas! :heart:


 I'm classic.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

KyleRI said:


> I'm classic.


 Ohh snap :laugh:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> I meant it the way I did because we all have sequoia Jettas! :heart:


 opps


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

KyleRI said:


> I'm classic.


 Sh*t. Haha 



bagged_hag said:


> Ohh snap :laugh:


 :laugh: 



Jayy said:


> opps


 :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Photo shoot is definitely in order, i'm anxious for this years H2O already. If you guys can make it, you should come to SoWo. :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> Photo shoot is definitely in order, i'm anxious for this years H2O already. If you guys can make it, you should come to SoWo. :thumbup:


 I would, but it would suck up a lot of work vacation time. :thumbdown:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I hear ya, H2O for sure then. :thumbup:


----------



## vcampg (Aug 24, 2007)

quit slackin slap the wheels on...


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Quit slackin and get the VR in that thing. The air is done so what are you waiting for! :laugh:


----------



## vcampg (Aug 24, 2007)

^ that too :laugh:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

bagged_hag said:


> Quit slackin and get the VR in that thing. The air is done so what are you waiting for! :laugh:


 i'll reply here then. 

no need for a switch if you wire the trigger for the relay to a key on source... that way it doesnt kick on while the car is on. 

the switch imo, is a band-aid.. nothing like having it all wired in as should be. start the car and drive away enjoying it


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

99.5blacka4 said:


> i'll reply here then.
> 
> no need for a switch if you wire the trigger for the relay to a key on source... that way it doesnt kick on while the car is on.
> 
> the switch imo, is a band-aid.. nothing like having it all wired in as should be. start the car and drive away enjoying it


 Yeah I know what you mean, but when I had air on my GTI all three times I used my own switch. It's nice being able to control the compressor as you want when you want. I would usually let me tank drop to about 45psi before I would turn the compressor back on. I just liked having control of the whole system on my own. I think Zach feels the same way :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

So...

When I wired that switch I used some pretty light gauge stuff. Well, a day after having the new switch installed, I was on my way to go pick up some heavier gauge wire because it got really hot when current was running through it. My compressor was running for the longest that it has to run, because there is a slow leak on my tank and drains over night. I was talking to my buddy with my window down and smelled some smoke, I looked down and the switch was melting onto my seat!!! Good thing I grabbed it quick and ripped it out. 

Needless to say, I got the heavier wire and I have no problems!

I'll chalk that one up as a lesson learned. :screwy: :facepalm:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

zrace07 said:


> So...
> 
> When I wired that switch I used some pretty light gauge stuff. Well, a day after having the new switch installed, I was on my way to go pick up some heavier gauge wire because it got really hot when current was running through it. My compressor was running for the longest that it has to run, because there is a slow leak on my tank and drains over night. I was talking to my buddy with my window down and smelled some smoke, I looked down and the switch was melting onto my seat!!! Good thing I grabbed it quick and ripped it out.
> 
> ...


hapenned to me too buddy. Used too small of a gauge for my power wire, wire kept getting real hot and blowing fuses like it was it's job


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Zach what gauge wire were you using? I seem to remember something in the area of about 16 or 18 gauge? I guess I completely forgot to mention that I used 10 gauge wire the first two times and 8 gauge the third time. It slipped my mind, but I'm glad you got it all taken care of now :thumbup: It's been too long since I've owned a mk3 if you can't tell :laugh:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

damn, close call on the electrical fire. I keep an extinguisher behind my seat just in case. Had a buddy throw a rod on the highway and caught the hole car on fire  

Anyway, what pressure you been running in the rear? I find myself doing 35-40 because ~48 it max's out the lift.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Zorba2.0 said:


> damn, close call on the electrical fire. I keep an extinguisher behind my seat just in case. Had a buddy throw a rod on the highway and caught the hole car on fire
> 
> Anyway, what pressure you been running in the rear? I find myself doing 35-40 because ~48 it max's out the lift.


48 is maxed out for you? mines like 65ish. I drive 25 front and in between 40-45 rear. a little bit of front rake, but rides like a dream and is still on its face.

edit: Also zach, which switch are you referring to melting into your seat? switchbox? or killswitch for the compressor? cause thinking of it now my switch box does get warm. but i used 4g to the trunk and them 10g to the relay.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

SuperBacon said:


> hapenned to me too buddy. Used too small of a gauge for my power wire, wire kept getting real hot and blowing fuses like it was it's job


Haha yeeep!



bagged_hag said:


> Zach what gauge wire were you using? I seem to remember something in the area of about 16 or 18 gauge? I guess I completely forgot to mention that I used 10 gauge wire the first two times and 8 gauge the third time. It slipped my mind, but I'm glad you got it all taken care of now :thumbup: It's been too long since I've owned a mk3 if you can't tell :laugh:


I _was_ using like 18ish gauge. Replaced it with 10 gauge!



Zorba2.0 said:


> damn, close call on the electrical fire. I keep an extinguisher behind my seat just in case. Had a buddy throw a rod on the highway and caught the hole car on fire
> 
> Anyway, what pressure you been running in the rear? I find myself doing 35-40 because ~48 it max's out the lift.


Sucks about your buddies car. I kept one in my red MKIII until it discharged in the back and I never felt like getting another one :laugh:

My gauges aren't set up in the front yet, I just put it up to where I feel alright for now, ha.



KyleRI said:


> 48 is maxed out for you? mines like 65ish. I drive 25 front and in between 40-45 rear. a little bit of front rake, but rides like a dream and is still on its face.
> 
> edit: Also zach, which switch are you referring to melting into your seat? switchbox? or killswitch for the compressor? cause thinking of it now my switch box does get warm. but i used 4g to the trunk and them 10g to the relay.


Yeah the kill switch. I noticed the switchbox also gets warm too.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

zrace07 said:


> Yeah the kill switch. I noticed the switchbox also gets warm too.


That was one thing I noticed when I had the switchspeed as well. The controller will get really hot. I sometimes would unplug it because it was getting so warm. I'm sure it's just because of all of the lights in the confined space with no way to vent heat. But I'm sure we aren't the only two who have noticed that.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You can adjust the brightness of the buttons on the controller.. dimming them will make the pad a lot cooler. I found that at full bright the controller was distracting at night time...at least for me it is. I have mine set to about 3 brightnesses (is that a word?) before they're totally out.


----------



## mikesvw2.0 (Aug 27, 2009)

Looking through your build and i recently got the switchspeed kit. Where did you connect the wire labeled batt_12v? and also what did you do for the relay? the pictures arent workin for me. :banghead:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Car looks good :beer:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

mikesvw2.0 said:


> Looking through your build and i recently got the switchspeed kit. Where did you connect the wire labeled batt_12v? and also what did you do for the relay? the pictures arent workin for me. :banghead:


I hope you got it sorted by now, but it goes to a 12v power source.



furr said:


> Car looks good :beer:


Thanks!


----------



## 87veedub (Oct 22, 2007)

No updates Mr? Well hopefully I'll catch you tomorrow at VF. I'm thinking about trying my luck just driving up


----------

